# Not buying because of looks?



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

I hate to admit it but I'm not into paints. I've seen a few that are pretty, but they do nothing for me. I didn't used to like bay all that much, it was an ok color for me. I own a bay now ;-) She is so sweet. I think most people would put aside any color preference if the horse was well trained and safe, but if the look of the horse doesn't suit you, then you might never get close enough to get to know the horse. This is just my opinion ;-)


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry, I can't imagine ever turning away a good horse because of color (or pattern). Even as a Paint lover, I wouldn't have a problem with a solid horse of any color ;-)


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Sorry, I can't imagine ever turning away a good horse because of color (or pattern). Even as a Paint lover, I wouldn't have a problem with a solid horse of any color ;-)


 
 My husband loves paints so when I posted I was so afraid to offend anyone. My sister owns a paint and I tease her about how her horse couldn't makeup his mind on what color he wanted to be so he kept them all. I do believe though that there is nothing wrong with wanting what pleases you aeshetically, everyones idea of beauty is different.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

chandra1313 said:


> My husband loves paints so when I posted I was so afraid to offend anyone. My sister owns a paint and I tease her about how her horse couldn't makeup his mind on what color he wanted to be so he kept them all. I do believe though that there is nothing wrong with wanting what pleases you aeshetically, everyones idea of beauty is different.


Even I find some Paints more visually pleasing than others, but as Paint folks say,


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I bought an App last year that did everything I expected a horse to do. I just couldn't handle the color pattern and I ended up selling her. Pretty superficial but you have to enjoy what you are riding and I just couldn't.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm not a fan of appys, the pink skin around their eyes creeps me out. I much prefer my solid colours. So yes, I wouldn't probably not buy a horse if it had spots unless it was EXCEPTIONAL in all other aspects. But generally appy's don't go so well in the dressage arena anyway, so no huge chance of finding the perfect horse but with spots!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

If I was looking for a performance horse, color would be last on my list of priorities.
However, I think someone should be happy with their horse and if you can find one you like and it suits your needs, go for it!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I do not think that no matter how good a horse was I could ever own a cremello!
I do not like pink skinned animals and not over keep on a lot of chrome.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, if it's your money, you're gunna get what you want


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I would not buy a horse FOR its color, but I would NOT buy a horse for its color...if you put the stress on the caps it should make sense.

I don't care for bays or Paints/Pintos, so wouldn't buy those colors, but that leaves lots to choose from...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> I do not think that no matter how good a horse was I could ever own a cremello!
> I do not like pink skinned animals and not over keep on a lot of chrome.


I'm the same Foxhunter. I just can't get past pink skin. Superficial? Maybe but it is what it is. I was offered first chance to buy a perlino colt by a world champ stallion a few weeks back, if he'd been any other color I'd have probably taken him. 

I don't dislike paints, but having shown several for other people over the years, I wouldn't own one simply because I don't like the work it takes to keep them clean and get them ready for the show pen. Give me a solid bay or black any day! :wink:


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Kayty said:


> I'm not a fan of appys, the pink skin around their eyes creeps me out. I much prefer my solid colours. So yes, I wouldn't probably not buy a horse if it had spots unless it was EXCEPTIONAL in all other aspects. But generally appy's don't go so well in the dressage arena anyway, so no huge chance of finding the perfect horse but with spots!


Not a fan of Appaloosa's either. Dumb reason, but the first one I ever knew was not a good riding/handling experience for me. I don't care for pink skin. It keeps me from looking at some good horses, sure, but you have to put so much more care into making sure they don't get sunburnt... says the owner of a pink-nosed mare.  
I don't think I would buy a super "loud" pinto. There's nothing I love more than a bay with some white.

But then again, I wished for years for a bay gelding and ended up with my lifer. ...a chestnut sabino mare. For all I know, I may have to bite my tongue.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

When i was on my horse search last summer/fall i said i did not want a chestnut or a bay. I met lily and shes a flaxen chestnut. I was eh on the color cause I said i didn't want a chestnut but something kept me coming back. I went to see her three times before I made the decision. And I'm so glad I decided to get her shes just spunky and attitudy and always gets me laughing. Shes also very intelligent. Her color has grown on me and now when she stands just the right way I'm in awe of how beautiful she is. Apparently personality and build shines more to me than color =P not a bad thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd probably never buy a paint with as much white as Poco again, or a palomino - just too hard to keep clean! I'm not a fan of appy markings at all. And I will NEVER again buy a blue eyed horse who doesn't have natural eyeliner. 

I also need some chrome on my horse, I just cant handle a "Plain" horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a thing for bays...and those "bay-at-heart" horses. I don't really have a problem with most colors, but there are a few colors that I would prolly not even look at the ad for!


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I would not buy another white horse, unless my kids were totally done with 4-h. Do you KNOW how hard it is to keep a horse who's on 24/7 turnout spotlessly clean from the friday evening bath, until the Saturday morning showmanship class??? UGGHHH!!

Kathy


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

Along with my friend i'm also not at all interested in bay, well brown/black. I can stand bays with white markings and that are have a black mane and tail but not a total one colour bay. Where i live bays also get most harrassed by flys and some insects and also heat.

I'm currently looking for a horse and there has been many bays for sale, i won't go near those ads.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Definitely. I would never own an Appaloosa. Never. I don't know why, but I just find them so I attractive to me. I'm not super fond of paints either, but I've seen some that are GORGEOUS. I would also never want to own a gaited horse.. I'm also not a fan just base on personal preference. I'm also not an Arab fan... I guess I'm pretty picky breed wise :/ no offense to anyone that owns them! But based on color wise, it doesn't matter to me as long as its not an ugly horse haha. I do find very few horses ugly though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Uh-oh. Maybe I need to sell two of my horses...



















Of course, looking at me on the Appy, my horses might be willing to sell me...cheap!

Seriously, all other things being equal, I'd buy the better looking horse. For me, that would include Arabians, some paints, many Appies and a wide variety of Quarter Horses. But then, I've only bought one horse. My wife has brought home the rest...

My oldest daughter on MY horse...from 3 years ago. I've been the only one who wanted to ride her for several years now. The top two horses are our 'go to' horses because in horses, as in women, sometimes 'pretty' isn't the best criteria:


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

It really all comes down to what you want to do with horses as well. English riders tend to stay away from patterned horses, just because of the show ring. Even though it shouldn't matter, it still does. 

I dislike most appy's only because the molting around the eye, and the lack af hair would drive me batty.

I'll take a flashy chesnut with high whites and a blaze, or a black horse any day!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

No, because I don't hate any color. The only thing that really puts me off is Appaloosas with ugly face mottling. But that wouldn't make me walk away from a possible buy. I would love a good horse no matter what it looked like. 

I love any solid, dark colors, like bay, black, and liver chestnut. Especially with stockings. :wink: I'm not one to like a color just because it's "rare".


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I tend to avoid Appaloosas, just because I don't totally love their coloring. So while I don't buy horses because of color, I might avoid one because of it. Another thing I consider is skin color, because I just don't want to deal with sunburn.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

yikes! poor appys. they are not getting love in this thread!

I honestly have never seen a horse color that i didn't like. cremello i tend to find a little strange, but i know that i would get over it within 3 seconds of petting the horse hahaha. 

i have never bought my own horse myself. ive been given horses and had horses dumped on me. Another was born into the family, so i've never had to deal with "picking out" a horse. That was frustrating for me when i was younger (i love golden coats and wanted a horse with one) but at this point i havee no idea why that bothered me so much. I love my horses and during summer when i groom them up they all look beautiful. 

I can understand looking more into certain for sale ads over others because a color catches your eye, but i can't wrap my head around disliking a horse purely because of the color! but thats just me


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I love solid black Appaloosas with a spotted rump..


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Err..double post >.>
My bad.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I like just about any colour..except for greys. I have never thought a horse was just..pure ugly until I saw Tunie and MaeBe. Save, Mae was even worse, because she had the dished Arab face that just doesn't appeal to me. Everytime I go out and see Tunie in the field, I tend to make some sort of disgusted sound. It might be that I'm just associating greys with Tunie, because I absolutely dislike her personality as well, but I can't say for sure.

I'll also look at every single solid horse available before I look to the paints/pintos. I just know how hard Drew has to work to keep Pistol clean, and I'd much rather be able to just do a quick spray off with a bay horse as opposed to having to work at getting the lightest colour stain from a White spot on a paint/pinto, haha.

I have to say though, a Blood Bay with countershading is my absolute -favourite- colour on a horse. I'd probably be willing to buy a semi-crazy horse in that "style", but then again..every horse I've ridden has been semi-crazy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

My husband had a Appy and I didn't find him attractive in the least although a lot of my friends did. I was just learning to ride and he would bully the heck out of me, so at times I couldn't tell what I dislike about him more color or personality.


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks are absolutely the last thing on my list. I'm not particularly fond of chestnuts or bays, but that's all I've owned! Actually both have grown on me if they're the right "shade," haha. I don't particularly like "plain" horses, so something without so much as a star on its face would be iffy but if it was a great horse otherwise I'd still buy it!


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

I wanted a mare from the beginning but all the people around me kept saying get a gelding, mares are moody so I listened. Then I told my husband I don't care, I want a mare you can believe that if you want but I'm a female and I'd much rather deal with some moodiness, that I can at least understand then to deal with nosey geldings lol I got a mare and she is as sweet as can be and not once has she gotten out of her fencing. She had been a broodmare for 5 years and my husband jumped on her bareback with a halter and she just went where he pointed her. He took her on her first trail ride and told me he can't find a thing wrong with her ;-) You have to be happy with your purchase it makes you more contented, I haven't looked at a horse ad in months, and I was beginning to think I was just addicted to it.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

I wanted a small,pretty black mare.
5 years old,a good jumping prospect buth with good gaits for dressage work.

I come home with an chestnut 16year old ex-ridingschool gelding who is a nightmare at dressage work and actually has a bad confo.
But I totally love him.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

A good horse is a good horse, no matter what color.


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't think I would buy a horse I thought was ugly unless they were perfect for me in every other way. Not necessarily color though (except maybe cremellos, I don't think I would ever buy one, even if it was olympic level and amazing), just like ugly in general. I guess that's probably superficial...maybe I'll grow out of it  I do think a lot of ugly horses are cute though. Like, I LOVE 'ugly' heads with the big roman nose and donkey ears all that


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

It would be rare for me to own a cremello due to how sunny it gets most year round here. I also wouldn't buy a bay. Flys are to attracted to them and i don't want to deal with eggs. 
I love greys thanks to my cute little welshie i had. I love paints, pintos, appys, BUCKSKINS! no one's mentioned them.


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

I think when you start buying because of color that's a recipe for disaster, although I think when you start excluding horses because of color I think you will miss out on a lot of good horses.

I've always dreamed about riding a big black stallion with a white face and 4 high white sock (tehehe) but I'm not about to go out looking for one. I'm going to look for a horse that suits my needs. Of course I'm not going to buy a horse that looks hideously deformed, It's going to have to have a good conformations, but as for looks, as long as it does it's job well then it can look like whatever it wants to and I'll do my best to make it sparkle.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmmmmm.......Would I not buy a horse because of it's looks? What do you think! :rofl:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I tend to avoid certain colors - like cremellos and bald-faced paints. However, if I had been searching for something specific and the best match was in a color I didn't like it probably wouldn't stop me from getting it. But that is only if I couldn't find a similar match in a color I prefer.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

There's no color or breed that I don't like. Appys and Shetlands come as close to something I'd avoid just becuz but if I was looking and the otherwise perfect horse was an Appy or Shetland, I'd buy it. 

I own a cremello and a very bald faced pinto, and as long as I can keep fly masks on them, everything is fine, no sunburn issues.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

I personally think it's worth the time and money to buy whatever you really want, all the way from the horses' ability to the color/pattern. I love my paint and I wouldn't really want a solid colored horse. I like having a horse that is unique and isn't going to look just like another one coming down the trail.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

A chestnut horse would have to be really good for me to buy it. I don't mind the colour, but every chestnut I have known was crazy/bad in some way. I like liver chestnuts though.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Only thing i would buy is a hairless horse  Otherthan that.. id tell people to get over it xD


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

A good horse is never a bad color! I learned that the hard way. I bought a Paint because I wanted color and she was a total @&*!% and then I bought a chestnut Mustang (which I thought was the blandest color out there) and after owning him I think he's the prettiest thing I ever saw- because he's awesome to ride. 

I still don't understand the lack of love for Paints and Appaloosas though. If I could pick a dream horse it would definitely be a loud Paint pattern or a really flashy black leopard would be nice. Or something shiny and black. Heck, I love them all! I think I could love ANY color if the horse was polite, trained, and fun to ride. 

Some of the colors that other people lust over are just ho-hum to me. Like palominos or buckskins. Ho-hum. Flashy Paint or black leopard, drool worthy! And I would also love to own a horse with blue eye(s). I think they are cool!

If it wasn't for them turning white, I think one of the prettiest things out there is a dapple gray.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree, get what you really want. And if you can't find it right away, keep looking. It's amazing when you look at horse ads, how many are advertised for flashy colors or "lots of chrome"... 
It's true that a good horse has no color, but cremellos and blue eyed overo paints just don't do it for me. And I'm not willing to pay extra just for color. I have a black/white paint (more black than paint), and if I could choose freely the next one would be buckskin or grullo...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I have written on some other threads how I ended up with my horse. I had a very specific horse I was looking for this time around. I needed "xyz" abilities and wanted it in a flashy or snazzy package. I have been around/owned horses most of my life and really really wanted the pizazz, which I hadn't owned before.

Looked for months and kept finding the pizazz horses, but they lacked the abilities I wanted.

When I laid eyes on the buckskin gelding I mentally went "ugg."
(Nothing against buckskin, just not what I was looking for.)
He had the qualities I needed, but not the pizazz I wanted.

I even went so far as to call the folks back to say thanks, but I did not want him. But, no matter how many pizazzy horses I saw after him, none could compare to him.

So now I'm the proud owner of a buckskin, which never struck me as a color I ever wanted. It's growing on me though....:wink:


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Second post i say "cant ride color" to. Sure there are colors i dont care for but if an "ugly" horse rides better than a looker i'll ride ugly


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't think i could ever own a horse with a wall eye. It freaks me out. Once i had to dissect a cow's eyes... it looked like a horse's wall eye. ick.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I would never not buy a horse for its color, but like most people, I have preferences. 

Some Apps are really, really attractive. I had one of the ugliest ones ever - pink skin, skin spots, cream colored with just some roaning on the legs and the sparse mane and tail. I cringed when I looked at her and threatened to dye her chestnut many times. However, once on her back you forgot all about it. She was a fabulous horse and I was somehow surprised how well she went everytime I got on her. 

She did have the problems with sunburn and dew poisioning that others have mentioned. 

Same thing with cremello. I would never go out looking for one, but I had one in my barn and she was also spectacular. 

I do understand the complaints about maintenence and keeping them clean. Way, way, back in the day when I worked in a fox hunting/show hunter barn, the family had four greys and no wash stall. In cold weather we would take the horses up to the house, hook up a hose to the washer/dryer coupling so we could have warm water and washed them on the patio. At one point I told my boss if she bought another grey I was quitting. But I've owned several greys since then too. 

My horses tend to find me, I usually don't go out with a shopping list that includes color. So I'd be open to any horse that otherwise fit the bill. 

Right now I have a plain bay, a flashy chestnut with a little chrome and an appy pony.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I will say that I would not buy a horse if I didn't also think it was pretty. That probably comes across as shallow, but it's true. It certainly would not be the only factor, but it is important to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

If the horse isnt what i want i wont buy it. Me I go for bloodlines, skill, and resale value. If i can get a roan with the same blood and skills for the same price as a sorrel i would get it better resale value.If it is a paint i wont touch it. The resale value isnt as good for paints in cutting and other cow events.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

I won't rule out any horse just by looks or color as long as they have the personality I want and the structure and talent I am looking for. The only exception being the double dilutes, but that is not actually about looks, it's about sunburn and about the fact that I don't feel comfortable with the genetics.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I've been looking for a dapple gray pony for months. Here he is: 









Before that, I was looking for a great trail horse, anything except a paint or leopard appy. Here she is. I was going to post a trail-ride picture but I realized that she was so muddy that you couldn't see the white on her legs in that picture! ha ha


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Im a fan of many colors and breeds. I dont like gaited horses, but im a barrel racer so that should explain it. Im open to pretty much anything colorwise. Im pickier on my breeds, but if im going to buy a horse, i want what i want. Im forking out the money, i may as well get what is pleasing to me.

Im a huge paint fan. The more color the better. Bring on bald faces and blue eyes. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't prefer pink skinned horses only because of the massive sunscreen applications are a pain. I would prefer to find a horse that didn't require loading on sunscreen before every hack. So I guess I wouldn't buy a Cremello, and I'd be picky about my paint/appy if they had excessive pink skin.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

I steered away from chestnuts and bays while I was looking. Chestnuts because I'm not fond of the colour and find they can sometimes have that fiesty 'red head' temperament  Bays I just find the colour a bit boring and they are everywhere. I love paints and appoloosas but not so keen on the lack of hair with appys. In the end I got a pinto clydie x who has blue eyes and needs lots of sunscreen! But if the right horse had come along and been either bay or chestnut I wouldnt have necessarily passed it up. Plus they are much easier colours to keep looking clean! I always dreamed of having a true black horse when I was little but the one black horse I did try out was completely wrong for me.


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, my reason for swearing off a certain color is a bit more sensible than some, but still a little silly; every single chestnut I have ever known has had horrible leg issues. Scratches, arthritis, unexplained swellings, fly sensitivity, and even one who broke his leg. Solids and paints, they've all got it.

Other than that I really like the color and some of the best horses I've ever ridden have been chestnuts. I just wouldn't want to own one 

I absolutely love chocolate palominos, silver dapples, and blue eyed paints. Though I wouldn't want a blue eyed horse without eye liner, just because of health issues. I also love those 'buttermilk' buckskins with two-tone mane and tails. I'll admit to looking at ads just because they said 'buckskin' or 'blue-eyed' xD


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I just bought another bay, one of my least favorite colors. I would love a paint, grey, appy, grullo, pally, chesnut, heck, pretty much any color other than ANOTHER bay. My two year old is a bay starting to roan out. If there is any way to make a bay less likeable, its roaning. But her build and personality make her stand out. 

Last few years I've owned a buckskin(spooky), a stunning red appy colt with a lacy blanket, blaze and stockings(Favorite appy pattern, crazy), a red and white overo mare(my favorite paint pattern, she was a witchy little bronc)

Wouldn't trade my little bay for any of them.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

LOVE that paint mare...  



Ladytrails said:


> I've been looking for a dapple gray pony for months. Here he is:
> 
> View attachment 91968
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you, Regula - she is my awesome TWH mare. I have been lucky to have her!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am not a fan of horses with a lot of white on them. Not just because they are harder to keep clean (I'm a cowgirl, I don't mind riding a stained up horse:wink, but because too much white just makes a horse look blech to me. If I'm going to have a paint, I like one with just enough white to make him flashy but I want him to be mostly colored.

This guy was pretty for a paint, I thought. Much more white and I wouldn't have liked him though.










The one color I absolutely refuse to ever buy again is gray, even if the horse matches every single criteria I want in a horse. I have one gray that's 10 years old and I've already had 2 melanomas taken off him. He now has 4 more that need to go. I am unsure at this point whether they will stay just an aesthetic problem or if they will eventually become life threatening, but that's not something I want to deal with ever again. Before the end of his life, I'll likely spend 5 times as much on vet bills to have the cancers removed than he's really worth. And, considering that one of the melanomas has popped up on his back where the saddle sits, I'm not sure how many more he can get there before it becomes uncomfortable for him to be ridden even after they are removed.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't think I will ever own a paint or appy with color. I am just not into crazy colors. I like solids with chrome. So, the answer is yes for me. But luckily there are plenty of average color horses with great potential


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

smrobs,

You must be talking about Dobe? I didn't realize he had a problem with gray horse melanoma.

That's awful, because I know you think he'spretty close to perfect otherwise.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I hate double dilutes and would never have one.

With ONE exception of a stunning little stallion I've seen that just made cremello work. He is the most gorgeous little guy and if he came in a 15hh package I'd have a clone of him.

I feel like FAR too many of the double dilutes are purely bred for colour and not quality and when the quality isn't there a pale colour will REALLY show it up. Plus, any horse you can guarantee "100% cream" is bound to attract the people who just want a pretty palomino or buckskin and don't care if it comes out looking fugly.

That being said I bought my girl because I couldn't look past her, and that was partly because of her colour.

I think, if you're buying a horse, you shouldn't buy one you look at and think ew. No matter what part of them you don't like. If it's their colour, their neck, their legs, whatever. Because how can you really click with a horse that every time you look at it you think yuck?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

If I like the horses built I will usually like the horses color. So color would not keep me from buying a horse.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

I wouldn't NOT go and look at a horse just because of their colour, but I really believe in finding that click factor with a horse, and I think I'd find it hard to click with a chestnut or a piebald/skewbald. I've simply ridden too many chestnuts for other people, and every single one irritated me in one way or another - whether it was hotness, moodiness, barginess... every one of them had something about them that made me go "URGH!". Same with coloureds - every one I've ridden has just irritated me in one little way or another. 

However, I've owned greys and my lovely blood bay I have now, who have done the same things that the chestnuts have done and I've laughed it off, or corrected and forgotten about it. Don't know why it's less of an issue with a nice grey or bay, but it just is. All the other colours (duns, roans, albinos, liver chestnuts, browns, blacks, palominos) don't bother me, and I'd jump on and have a go and certainly go with an open mind to try them out (particularly duns, I've always fancied a dun), but somehow I just see myself on greys and bays. Particularly bays with white markings.

My last two horses:

Minstrel, grey Irish Draught x Welsh Cob









Fitzroy, blood bay TB x Danish Warmblood


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

WickedNag said:


> If I like the horses built I will usually like the horses color. So color would not keep me from buying a horse.



I never cared for appys or bays when I was younger... I was always partial to palominos and blacks.... just check out my website... see how much I dilike them now... :wink:

I like appys for their personality as well as their color. I need a horse that can roll its eyes when I get overly demanding. :lol:


----------



## GunSmoke (Sep 27, 2011)

I spent a summer showing a black and white North American Spotted Draft at hunter shows. After that summer I swore I'd never have anything with that kind of coloring again for two reasons: 1. The judges just laughed. Even though I was a better rider, I was in against a bunch of fancy bay warmbloods on a fat angry spotted draft mare and got beat haha. The one time it seemed like it would have payed off to blend in. Not that I didn't learn a ton from her, I really did, I just would never spend the money to show on something like that again when I know the judges just don't like it. 2. She was SO **** hard to keep clean. I'd like to sit here and say I don't mind my horse being dirty, but in all reality there's nothing that irks me more than a big ugly manure stain on the side of a horse. Oh the gallons of Quick Silver I went through that summer...
So I swore to myself I'd never own a paint with a lot of white, or a grey. And guess what I ended up with? The love of my life, my horse soul mate...who just happens to be a flea-bitten grey . He is a pure headache to keep clean, and even when I finally get him looking good, he'll go right out and take a mud bath again. But I wouldn't trade him for anything. Oh...and I'm bringing home another grey on lease this summer haha.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Here are a few examples:
I love greys. Unfortunatley this one was a bronc








I didn't click with him, and he was a little bit crazy








My gorgeous spooky bucksin








And lastly, The grumpy, witchy little mare that happened to be my favorite color pattern









And these are three of the most sane, sound, athletic horses I've ever had the pleasure of working with


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

^Wonderful point, if the mind isn't there, it doesn't matter what else the horse has.

My favorite color horse, is whatever color my favorite horse is...


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

When I was horse shopping, I really tried to stay away from grays and other light colors because I was going to keep them outside and Alberta has horrible, muddy conditions a lot of the year (when it's not snowing). That said, the first two horses I looked at were gray -- one was a dark steel gray and the other was very nearly white. 

I ended up buying a red dun colt, selling him and then purchasing a bay-black mare. In the winter, she's black, but she sheds out to seal bay/brown in the summer. Bay is my favorite color, so that's good... but I wouldn't have turned her down if she was another color. I just have my preferences when it comes to coat colors. Standardbreds only really come in bay and brown (the occasional gray is gawked at and treated like royalty, lol), so it was only natural that I grew to prefer the 'boring' colors. :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

maura said:


> smrobs,
> 
> You must be talking about Dobe? I didn't realize he had a problem with gray horse melanoma.
> 
> That's awful, because I know you think he's pretty close to perfect otherwise.


Yep, talking about Dobe . To be perfectly honest, and it may sound cruel, but if he didn't have such an amazing personality and he wasn't such a perfect fit for me, I would have dumped him the instant his first ones came up when he was 7. Especially considering the fact that most horses don't start developing them until they are around 15 :?.

As much as I do love him, it's just not worth the constant worry about how long he'll live or how long he'll be rideable or, God forbid, when I'll have to make the decision to put him down.

I know that's a consideration with solid horses too, but without the actual cause staring me right in the face every day, I can put it out of my mind.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

I now know I will NEVER buy a horse with so much white as the one I have now. I love Lily to death, but OMG! I don't have a big fancy stable, so it's hard to keep her clean for any amount of time. Gonna bathe her before she gets picked up to go to training. I bought 3 cans of Shapely's White because I want her to look good when she arrives at the big, fancy stables. lol
I use to not be a big fan of bays, but then I saw Thomas's Bay Stallion and realized that if I came across a bay that looked anything remotely like that, I would want it.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I wont even lie, when I was finally able to buy a horse the last "colored" horse I was looking for was a Paint. Was never a fan of them, thought they were pretty but never wanted one. Bay and grey has always been my fav color, chestnut was my least favorite....so what did I get?

A chestnut overo Paint/TB......so no I would not pass up a horse just because of the color


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Bays do equal more bugs! My gelding is suffering from gnats!
I have to go roll his ears twice a day. The chestnut and grey are fine.
First time I've ever owned a dark bay but I do love how he fades into golden brown with black points in the summer.

I won't touch a pink skinned horse, sunburns. Or one with light colored soft feet, too hard to keep shoes on and in my case they were always tender footed.
I go for grey, buckskin, and last copper penny chestnut. You can find an equally great horse in a different color.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I wouldnt pass up a good horse because of color but i do like a good looking horse. Iv always wanted a chestnut with flaxen mane and tail. But instead i own two palominos and a black overo with very little white. I dont like appaloosas all the ones iv ever owned had a attitude problem. Plus i hate the skimmpy mane and tails on them dont care for the spots either.


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't personally think the horse is bad because of it's colour. I've only ever ridden really quiet schooling horses of all colours, they obviously do have different personalitlies but eh.
Surprisingly i ended up with the only pony at the riding school that actually wasn't a doopey, boring, unspirited pony, he was grey.

I REALLY DON'T want a bay horse and i'm currently trying to finnd a horse. Where i live bays are common, VERY COMMON. I refuse to get a bay horse.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I think appys are supper adorable, I'm always surprised with all the hate they get! Although I understand, since I think they're adorable in an 'so ugly that they're cute' way. The only color I would avoid would be gray because of the melanoma issues, and cremellos are creepy looking, I don't know why but I just don't like them. It probably wouldn't stop me from buying them, but it would definitely be factored in.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

What attracts me is the way the horse looks "the whole picture." a well conformed horse is more pleasing to the eye. I like the horse to look true to his breed type standards,not those taken to the extreme that we've seen with the more specialized directions of some events. Color & markings take a back seat when looking at a horse,as many can't see past the color to effectively evaluate the horse.:wink: Only thing I probably have a weakness for is pretty heads,those horses that have the natural look at me presence to them!! Yup makes me look all right:lol:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

A good horse isn't ever a bad color but I do have my favorites and those that are not. I am not a fan of flea bitten horses and yet I am surrounded by them at our barn and they have grown on me. Fabulously trained Arabians that just happen to be flea bitten. They are foaled as pretty little bays and then gray out. I am not a fan of cremello's pink eyes and muzzle. Not a fan of the scalera on some Appy's yet I think a solid colored App with a fancy blanket on their butt is amazing looking. 

I LOVE dappled grays before they gray out. I love a flashing sorrel with loads of chrome. I love a a paint - especially a bay paint with black points. 

My husband is not a fan of bay horses and yet when he got on Sarge for the first time he was sold. Sarge is a gorgeous metallic blood bay horse...even with his long winter hair he is still shiny!








Barry had always like palominos and I think they are pretty but never thought my dream horse was a pally. Now I own a lighter colored pally and I just adore him for the horse on the inside - I wouldn't care if he was a cremello!!!

It is nice to look at my horses and think they are the prettiest thing in a saddle but the way they ride and the way they act is way more important!!!


----------



## TB Lover (Dec 10, 2011)

I've never been a huge fan of chestnuts/sorrels though I had one for 19 yrs (that was given to me) & loved him dearly. Ironically I am now looking at adopting a resucue horse that just happens to be a sorrel. I think she's beautiful even though my heart & eyes will always prefer dk.bay/black. Oh well I guess our hearts know better. LOL


----------



## FirstLightFarm (Jan 20, 2012)

Nothing with pink skin. 

I used to ride a lovely Arab-aloosa lesson horse who appeared white but was actually, I guess, a grey and white paint? He had patches of pink skin and patches of black skin all over. Got horrible sunburn in the spring/summer, poor thing.:-(

I have a couple of blaze-faced horses with pink noses, that I have to keep Desitin ointment on all summer (it's zinc oxide plus a soothing cream, works great). 

I have a grey now for my riding horse. No melanomas yet (*knocking wood and crossing fingers*) and I like the color. 

But if y'all could see a picture of Bram, my thirty year old, you'd realize I don't buy for looks. Poor guy looks like he was put together with spare parts from other horses. Best.trail.horse.ever.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I was told by a "old timer" if you looking for a horse a sorrel will be the best. 
I asked why
He told me there more of them to go through. And color horses are breed for that color. Sorrels dont have color going for them so they are bred for ability, and skills.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree with the pink skin thing, my horses are out in the pasture 24/7 and I don't have time to run out and slather on the sunscreen every day. Personally I love sorrels, but I keep ending up with bays!


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

I love bays and grays but if I could get a horse I wouldn't care what color!


----------



## Calash (Mar 21, 2012)

I never cared about "looks", I just got a dark bay overo, she hardly has any white though and is registered, her being cute is just an added bonus! Same with my dog I adopted from the pound, no one wanted her because she has saggy "teats" part pit-bull and was not a puppy but is the sweetest best family dog we could ask for! We also had a "butt ugly" TWH/Welsh cross and was horribly abused by and alcholic,(her name was Chablis, go figure) turned out to be the best trail/brood mare we ever had and threw the most beautiful babies and was the best mother of all of our "pretty" mares!! =) But to each thier own, if it matters to you get what you want =)!!


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Calash said:


> I never cared about "looks", I just got a dark bay overo, she hardly has any white though and is registered, her being cute is just an added bonus! Same with my dog I adopted from the pound, no one wanted her because she has saggy "teats" part pit-bull and was not a puppy but is the sweetest best family dog we could ask for! We also had a "butt ugly" TWH/Welsh cross and was horribly abused by and alcholic,(her name was Chablis, go figure) turned out to be the best trail/brood mare we ever had and threw the most beautiful babies and was the best mother of all of our "pretty" mares!! =) But to each thier own, if it matters to you get what you want =)!!


I've always liked to adopt dogs rather than buy from a breeder. However, the last pup we got is the most beautiful dog I have ever seen (and I'm not just saying that because she's mine). Any time we take her out, people just goes nuts over her. I actually had a woman cry (no joke!). She is half Aussie Shepherd, half Siberian Husky. She's small, only 45lbs, and is a blue merle with bright sky blue eyes. Her eyes gave her her name, Skye.
Now, all that seems great, but because she is so **** cute she gets away with EVERYTHING! I cannot discipline this dog. Tears something up? Cocks her head, wags her tail, then attacks me with kisses when I say her name. {sigh}
So I have decided that from now on, only ugly dogs! lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't really have a least favorite horse color, so for me, color is just an added bonus. I can tell you right now that when I was looking at horses before I got Aires, a loud black and white paint was probably the farthest thing down on my list...and look what I ended up with. lol

I seem to get lucky when it comes to good-looking animals, though. My dog is an aussie/st bernard mix and EVERYONE loves his looks. He looks like a large aussie with the st bernard coloring. I've had people offer to buy him, people want to breed to him (he's a pound puppy, so he's neutered), had one lady want to know what breeder I got him from so that she could get one just like him. He has the best temperament I could ask for. LOVES kids, is protective of me and my property, and is just a total velcro-dog. Wouldn't trade him for the world.

So for me, personality and trainability mean way more than looks or color. Looks are just a bonus. A friend of mine loves the saying "No good horse is a bad color."


----------



## Calash (Mar 21, 2012)

SmallTownGypsy said:


> I've always liked to adopt dogs rather than buy from a breeder. However, the last pup we got is the most beautiful dog I have ever seen (and I'm not just saying that because she's mine). Any time we take her out, people just goes nuts over her. I actually had a woman cry (no joke!). She is half Aussie Shepherd, half Siberian Husky. She's small, only 45lbs, and is a blue merle with bright sky blue eyes. Her eyes gave her her name, Skye.
> Now, all that seems great, but because she is so **** cute she gets away with EVERYTHING! I cannot discipline this dog. Tears something up? Cocks her head, wags her tail, then attacks me with kisses when I say her name. {sigh}
> So I have decided that from now on, only ugly dogs! lol


 
Sounds beautiful!! I totally know what you mean though lol, I had a cute little boston terrier (rip Ellie) and she got away with murder!! And I just got a little mutt he's half boston terrier (mama's side) and his daddy is half yellow lab half golden retriever! he is such a turd but everyone just gushes over him, my poor Amber (pit) is sooooo sweet and loving and I have actually had people run and jump in thier cars because thier scared of her =(! But yep, once we bought our house and I was no longer renting my goal was to find the sweetest, not so cute pitbull and give her a forever home =)!!










(sorry didn't mean to intrude on original post just wanted to share my mutts)


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

I bought my first horse based on colour (among other things - but mostly colour).. I loved the palomino hue she had and she was amazing all the way around... but when she was done her initial training in about 3 months I found her not to be the horse for me. She was so quiet she bored me. 

My second horse was a beatiful Dapple Grey, and I remember at one time swearing I would never go dapple grey.... he turned into a wonderful driving horse but had serious issues under saddle.

My third horse - and my forever horse - is a wonderfully plain Bay. I never was fond of bay... It didn't stand out and I didn't particularly like it. But he's the most amazing horse who is both challenging and loving. I love him to bits and while I almost didn't buy him because of his colour, I'm glad I did.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

I used to really dislike bays and chestnuts - now I own two bays and love there colour to bits! not a fan of Socks!! stars a cute stripe or 2or 4 stockings. anything else i pretty much pass the horse by....

so now I love bays - the rich red colour with the black socks mane and tail is just stunning! 

still dislike chestnuts - to boring!! 

I like bay and white pintos but with not much white.

love dapple grey
hate flea bitten!!! ughh... 

with the creamello/perlino ... I've owned both - two little rat ponies... never buying one again (colour) although mine never got burnt (no sunscreen or flymasks) or any problems with the pink skin, they just weren't a pretty site. 

So the only horse I would turn down colour wise is a Creamello, Perlino or Albino ... I do a white though (true white).


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 26, 2012)

I would never not consider a horse because of color, the animal itself always comes first. I, like many others on here, have certain colors that I prefer, but I don't really think that is a factor to actually put any weight on. I've always thought sorrels were the least flashy followed by the common chestnuts and bays. My quarter horse gelding is a liver chestnut, but I've never seen another horse with his color. And I've tried! He is the shiniest horse I've ever seen as well (especially in the summer, he's my velvet teddy bear in the winter lol fluffy, plush, and so so soft - not so fun to get all that hair off in the spring though, which is what I'm going through now lol). But his coat in the summer is so sleek and shiny, he's like a deep, polished mahogany with copper and auburn streaks. His tail actually looks like someone put multi-tonal highlights through it lol. And then my mare is a bay (a cropped out paint), but again I don't think she looks typical or blends at all. When I first saw her she came as kind of a rescue to the barn where I board, you could count her ribs, halter marks dug into her face, and she was completely covered in rain rot. Adorable little face (which is what made me absolutely fall in love with her, as well as her sweetheart personality), but no one would have ever seen her and thought she would become the gorgeous horse she is now. Unrecognizable really. She's now a real golden/coppery bay with deep black points, the contrast is really pretty. She also has a bit of a dorsal stripe, my barn owner said something about double registering her as a dun, but I've never looked into it. But anyway, think I'm bias if you want , but I might try to get some pictures up later. 

And that all being said, I really do love some loud, flashy paints and my mare's sire was actually 90% white and she herself threw a black and white paint before I bought her, so I'd love to breed her within the next couple of years if I could. Hopefully get a foal with her great personality and some flashy paint coloring.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Colour and looks really don't bother me. As long as the way the horse looks doesn't point to any underlying health or unsoundness problems, then I would buy the horse if it had a good temperament, has good to ride on the ground and was right for me!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I haven't bought my own horse yet, but when I do color won't really be a factor. I agree that it would be hard to get along with a horse that you think is ugly, but I'm not really that picky about color in the first place and I think a horse with a good conformation but an ugly color is much better looking than a horse with a poor conformation but a beautiful color. 

The only thing I might stay away from is really light grays, white, or paints with too much white because it gets very muddy here in the spring and fall. But I won't totally disregard a horse just because it has a lot of white. 

Another color I might say "eh" to is cremello, just because it seems a bit strange (not ugly, but strange) to me, but again if the horse was otherwise a good horse I wouldn't turn my nose up at it (if that makes sense).

I'm surprised at how many people think Appaloosas are ugly, I think they're pretty and they used to be my cousin's favorite breed.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's so funny how your color preferences can change over the years. When I was a kid, pretty much all we had were sorrel horses so I got tired of the color and dreamed of nothing but a dark bay horse. Then one day about 3 years ago, I was looking in our pasture and we had pretty much nothing but bays LOL. Now, I have a young sorrel horse again and the color doesn't seem so bad.

And just because I managed to get this picture taken today, this was the horse that fulfilled my dream of owning a dark bay. He's now 18 and has been retired for several years. I'd not even been on him in almost 2 years (and I still just swung up and rode him around with nothing but the string :wink.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> It's so funny how your color preferences can change over the years. When I was a kid, pretty much all we had were sorrel horses so I got tired of the color and dreamed of nothing but a dark bay horse. Then one day about 3 years ago, I was looking in our pasture and we had pretty much nothing but bays LOL. Now, I have a young sorrel horse again and the color doesn't seem so bad.
> 
> And just because I managed to get this picture taken today, this was the horse that fulfilled my dream of owning a dark bay. He's now 18 and has been retired for several years. I'd not even been on him in almost 2 years (and I still just swung up and rode him around with nothing but the string ).


It really is. Even though I go with the "there's no bad color on a good horse" mentality as I basically stated in my earlier post, I'm human so I still have my favorites! First I was in love with blacks, then palominos...now it honestly would be hard for me to choose! Different things are to-die-for on different days for me now. Maybe next year I'll be drooling over grey horses. Who knows? .

I also think it's really neat that you hadn't ridden him for almost two years and you could still hop up and ride him like that!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks , he's my baby and will stay on my place 'til the day he dies. When I got on, he was a bit fresh, but he's always been pretty chargey (side effect of a cocky 14 year old doing all his training :lol.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd probably steer clear of lighter greys, simPly too hard to keep clean. But if the right one came along who knows. I'd also think twice about a coloured horse (which I love) just because riding english they're not as 'popular'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harmony624 (Oct 29, 2011)

Colour/over-all looks (face shape, etc) plays a large part in my mind. If the horse is not visually appealing I'm going to be hesitant to get on and ride. I understand that I'm judging a book by it's cover (or a horse by it's colour), but I can't help it.


----------



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

I personally dislike sorrels. I like chestnuts and some bays and the bay im getting, truthfully im not excited about his color but he is worth over 6k and is such the mover so im buying him anyways, plus im getting him for 1.8k so im snatching him up!. I dont like many paints but if they have blue eyes, a bald face or less color im sold. It all depends on spook level and training for me though when it comes down to it.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Nope....the color doesn't change the talent. I personally dislike chestnuts yet I own 6 of them lol.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

well when i had my first horse i said never getting a solid color horse, and for the past 4 and a half years ive had a Bay no white QH and love him and got a BLack TB that pasted but loved him now i have my QH and 2 Very flashy paints.


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Color is irrelevant imho. I have been pretty blessed in that department though ~ not one of my horses is the exact same color! I have a black, a flea-bitten grey, a red bay, a golden (dappled) bay, a silver bay, a (flaming red) chestnut and a silver bay


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

I have my favorite colors... and none of my horses are those colors! When it comes down to color or a horse that I love riding and has a personality that's easy to live with, the color has taken a back seat. But I never looked at a horse that I didn't at least like the appearance of to start with. So I suppose my color favoritism narrows my selection pool, but I try to stay open minded. 

My husband on the other hand has definite opinions on color and won't even consider looking at one if it's one of his black listed colors. No matter how good of a match it is. Which happens to limit anything light colored (grey, palomino, cremello, light buckskin, etc).


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Gleek said:


> I was just wondering if anyone would not consider buying a horse if it was a colour that you totally disliked? My friend said she'd never buy a bay horse.


One of my best brood mares was a plain bay.

However, I did buy her from a big breeder.

At the time when the caught her in a field of other plain bay horses I always wondered....

How did they know that was her????


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I won't buy an appy and I probably wouldn't buy another loud paint unless it's for my kids at some point. The high amounts of flashiness just don't go over considerably well in the h/j ring.

I am not a fan of horses with no white and would like some socks or a big blaze though. I always say I'm not a fan of chestnuts but for some reason I just keep buying them lol!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

If I found a horse who's temperament and character fitted me all the way to heaven, I'd probably not even notice his color or care. 
I have my preferences but I am not all that picky, so I guess that's why. Grey's aren't my favorite but I find they can be gorgeous too sometimes. I really like horses with bright colors! Like blood bays and bright chestnuts, or dark palomino's. As much as I love a dark hair against a colorful coat, do I love the contrast of flaxen against a dark coat!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i agree that a good horse is never a bad color, however with that being said i never wanted a bay horse, ended up buying a bay horse and i swear that was the start to my tainted views on him. i'll never buy another bay horse again. *shrug*


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

I now know that I will absolutely pass on any mostly white horse. I really like my horse, but I feel like I can't show her off because she's always dirty.  When other people who have our breed post pics, even when they have a mostly white horse, they look great! They're so white you need sunglasses. I don't know how they do it. I washed my girl in Vitrolin (sp?) White, put in her stall with only the rubber mats. We were to let her dry and then use Shapley's white. She still managed to ruin all our hard work.  We tried the Shapley's white anyway and it was ridiculous. I walked away defeated. We didn't bother taking a single picture because she looked like she did everyday. I was really devastated because I know I will never be able to show her against the other magical self-whitening ponies. {sigh} K, I guess I'm done whining now. lol


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I never wanted an ugly chestnut but i have a chestnut (and his personality makes up for EVERYTHING) and i now find him very pretty 

I dont buy based on color, but the one thing i cant get over or will never own is pink skin around eyes and muzzle


----------

